# Opinions on Osmocote?



## PartyBro420 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't seem to find much negative press towards this product. It seems like it's well suited for growing MJ in soil. 

Has anyone used osmocote or had any information passed to them in regards to how well it works for marijuana?

A friend of mine was looking into it and he seems to be fascinated by it, he's the type of person that would spend the evening in the woods looking for guano rather than use a man made product. So it strikes me as odd that he would praise something like this.

Any info and opinions would be helpful!


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Mar 13, 2012)

When I last used osmocote some years ago, I remember that the non-vegetable versions contained trace amounts of toxic heavy metals. The flowering blend, for example, would not have suitable for use on any crop for human consumption or in soils that might be used to grow vegetables because of the metal content. Read the labels closely before you buy! I have to admit to not knowing the current status of these product and have never used them on weed. However, they were great for vegetables and flowers. Very convenient and labor saving though you pay extra for it of course.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2012)

Do not use any time release crap (Miracle GRow w/ Osmocote)...you'll try to compensate for defiency's then will have to do damage control because now it's uptaking the nutes plus the osmocote. There's people here that use it, but far from being novice and are aware of how the nute uptake effects the plant and when to begin nutrient supplementation. NOT FOR THE BEGINNER GROWER, sorry...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 14, 2012)

thx for the warning!


----------

